# 13 Keys to a Healthy Diet



## thecallofktulu89 (May 10, 2010)

Developing healthy eating               habits isn't as confusing or as restrictive as many people  imagine.               The first principle of a healthy diet                 is simply to eat a wide variety of foods. This is  important because             different foods make different nutritional contributions. 
             Secondly,               fruits, vegetables, grains, and legumes—foods high               in complex carbohydrates, fiber, vitamins, and minerals,  low in               fat, and free of cholesterol—should make up the bulk of  the               calories you consume. The rest should come from low-fat  dairy products,             lean meat and poultry, and fish.
             You should also try to maintain               a balance between calorie intake and calorie  expenditure—that               is, don't eat more food than your body can utilize.  Otherwise,               you will gain weight. The more               active you are, therefore, the more you can eat and still  maintain             this balance.
             Following these three basic steps doesn't  mean that                 you have to give up your favorite foods. As long as your  overall                 diet is balanced                 and rich in nutrients and fiber, there is nothing wrong  with               an occasional cheeseburger. Just be sure to limit how  frequently               you               eat such foods, and try to eat small portions of them.
             You can also               view healthy eating as an opportunity to expand your range  of choices               by trying foods—especially vegetables, whole               grains, or fruits—that you don't normally eat. A healthy             diet doesn't have to mean eating foods that are bland or  unappealing.
             The               following basic guidelines are what you need to know to  construct               a healthy diet.
             1 Eat plenty of  high-fiber               foods—that is, fruits, vegetables, beans,   and   whole grains. These are the "good" carbohydrates—nutritious,   filling, and relatively low in calories. They should supply the 20 to  30 grams   of dietary fiber you need each day, which slows the absorption of  carbohydrates,   so there’s less effect on insulin and blood sugar, and provides other   health benefits as well. Such foods also provide important vitamins,  minerals,   and phytochemicals   (plant chemicals essential to good health).
             2 Make sure to  include               green, orange, and yellow fruits and vegetables—such     as broccoli, carrots, cantaloupe, and citrus fruits. The  antioxidants and               other nutrients in these foods may help protect against  developing               certain types     of cancer and other diseases. Eat five or more servings a day.
             3 Limit your               intake of sugary foods, refined-grain products such as  white bread,               and salty snack foods. Sugar, our No.1 additive, is added  to a               vast     array of     foods. Just one daily 12-ounce can of soda (160 calories) can add up  to 16     pounds over the course of a year. Many sugary foods are also high in  fat,     so they’re     calorie-dense. 
             4 Cut down on  animal               fat. It’s rich in saturated fat,       which boosts blood cholesterol levels and has other adverse health  effects.       Choose lean meats, skinless       poultry, and nonfat or low-fat or nonfat dairy products.
             5 Cut way down               on trans fats, supplied by hydrogenated vegetable oils  used in             most processed foods in the supermarket and in many fast  foods.
             6               Eat more               fish and nuts, which contain healthy unsaturated fats.  Substitute             olive or canola oil for butter or stick margarine.
             7 Keep portions               moderate, especially of high-calorie foods. In               recent years serving sizes have ballooned, particularly in  restaurants.               Choose a starter       instead of       an entrée, split a dish with a friend, and don’t order supersized       anything.
             8 Keep your  cholesterol               intake below 300 milligrams per day. Cholesterol is found  only               in animal products, such as               meats, poultry, dairy products,         and         egg yolks.
             9 Eat a variety  of foods.               Don't try to fill your nutrient requirements by eating the  same               foods day in, day out.               It is possible that not every           essential           nutrient           has been identified, and so eating a wide assortment of foods  helps               to ensure that you will get all the necessary nutrients.  In addition,               this           will limit           your exposure to any pesticides or toxic substances that may  be present           in one particular           food.
             10 Maintain an  adequate               calcium intake. Calcium is essential for strong bones and  teeth.               Get your calcium from low-fat               sources,               such as skim           milk and low-fat           yogurt. If you can't get the optimal amount from foods, take  supplements.
             11               Try               to get your vitamins and minerals from foods, not from  supplements.           Supplements cannot substitute for a healthy diet, which  supplies nutrients           and other compounds           besides vitamins and minerals. Foods also provide the  "synergy" that           many nutrients require to be efficiently used in the body.
             12 Maintain             a desirable weight. Balance energy (calorie) intake with  energy output.             Exercise and other physical activity are essential.
             13 If you drink                 alcohol, do so in moderation. That is one drink a day  for women,                 two a day for men. A drink is defined as 12 ounces               of beer,               4 ounces               of wine,               or 1.5 ounces of 80-proof spirits. Excess alcohol  consumption leads               to a variety of health problems. And alcoholic beverages  can add               many calories               to your diet               without supplying nutrients.


----------

